# Winchester Customer Service



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Had a great experience with Winchester customer service last week. I bought a SXP two Saturdays ago at a local sporting goods store. When I got home and went to change out the choke and found the IC choke to be very slightly out of round so it was difficult to screw in. I called Winchester CS the following Tuesday and explained the situation to the rep. She confirmed the type of choke and the gauge of the shotgun and asked to put me on hold while she checked to see if they were in stock. She came back on the phone two minutes later asking for my name and address so she could send the new choke. I asked if she needed the serial number or if I needed to send the choke back and she said I didn’t have to do anything but wait for my replacement choke. The replacement came yesterday (one week after I spoke with CS) and fit perfectly. Easily one of the most painless and fast experiences I’ve had with customer service. Now I just need to get out and shoot the thing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> Had a great experience with Winchester customer service last week. I bought a SXP two Saturdays ago at a local sporting goods store. When I got home and went to change out the choke and found the IC choke to be very slightly out of round so it was difficult to screw in. I called Winchester CS the following Tuesday and explained the situation to the rep. She confirmed the type of choke and the gauge of the shotgun and asked to put me on hold while she checked to see if they were in stock. She came back on the phone two minutes later asking for my name and address so she could send the new choke. I asked if she needed the serial number or if I needed to send the choke back and she said I didn't have to do anything but wait for my replacement choke. The replacement came yesterday (one week after I spoke with CS) and fit perfectly. Easily one of the most painless and fast experiences I've had with customer service. Now I just need to get out and shoot the thing.


Well since you're in Huntsville, mosey on over to Tuscaloozer, there's someone there you can use for target practice....I think his name is Nick Satan.


----------

